
Douglas Crockford's review of The Little Schemer - swannodette
http://www.amazon.com/review/RMRQUQPH2J4GB/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=0262560992
======
mbubb
Nice review - I made the mistake of reading the 1 star reviews for the same
book. Incredibly irritating. A book with goofy elephants, jelly stains and a
ludic Socratic exposition is not everyone's cup of tea - I get that. But the
fact that this book is read, reissued and somewhat relevant more than 30 yrs
after its original writing deserves some consideration.

I think the most striking thing about this book is that it does not in any way
require you to turn on the computer. It is a good exercise in this regard. I
first read this a few years back and immediately thought that if I had to
teach someone from scratch about programming I would use this first...

~~~
swannodette

      > I think the most striking thing about this book is 
        that it does not in any way require you to turn on the computer
    

YES! I love this about this series. If you're looking for something more
challenging along these lines I can't recommend The Reasoned Schemer enough.

------
spacemanaki
Also be sure to check out The Little JavaScripter if you haven't already seen
it: <http://www.crockford.com/javascript/little.html>

It's an extension of this review and includes a toy Scheme REPL written in JS.

------
grinnbearit
Here's a scratchpad for the little schemer in Clojure I created while working
through the book. I hope it helps anyone interested in reading it.
[https://github.com/grinnbearit/theoretical-
clojure/blob/mast...](https://github.com/grinnbearit/theoretical-
clojure/blob/master/src/the_little_schemer.clj)

